# Ariens Snow Blower Problem



## tresk

I have a 1974 Ariens snow blower model 910018. 

Here are the symptoms of the problem. With the drive engaged (tractor clutch handle depressed) the drive will intermittedly "lock" particularly under heavy load. The clutch mechanism seems to get "stuck' in the engaged position which starts to stall the motor. 

I recently replaced the drive chain and the friction disc. And I adjusted the clutch/friction disc engagement to the proper setting. 

I'm thinking the problem might be a worn sliding fork and bushing. 

Does anybody have any ideas on this?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Brad12

tresk said:


> I have a 1974 Ariens snow blower model 910018.
> 
> Here are the symptoms of the problem. With the drive engaged (tractor clutch handle depressed) the drive will intermittedly "lock" particularly under heavy load. The clutch mechanism seems to get "stuck' in the engaged position which starts to stall the motor.
> 
> I recently replaced the drive chain and the friction disc. And I adjusted the clutch/friction disc engagement to the proper setting.
> 
> I'm thinking the problem might be a worn sliding fork and bushing.
> 
> Does anybody have any ideas on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim


I think you are right in that the bushings might be going


----------



## hollaswe

I think it can be happened you can try to solve that.


----------

